# Modulador FM 10,7 MHz



## SDnet (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola compañeros. Necesito construir un modulador de FM lineal con frecuencia central en 10,7 MHz (FI para FM) y una desviación de ojalá Δf=500 khz. La idea es entrar con una señal modulante senoidal entre 1 Hz y 100 kHz.

Ya construí un oscilador Colpitts en 10,7 Mhz, modificado con un diodo varicap SFD461 (descontinuado) pero la frecuencia central se corre un montón cada cierto tiempo. Necesito algo más estable, quizás con un sintetizador o VCO que de ésa frecuencia (los que he visto en este foro son para banda comercial ¬¬). 

Si alguien tiene una idea, se la agradecería un montón.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Yo obtuve estabilidades bastante aceptables en osciladores, el detalle fue que todo el conjunto estaba en una cámara térmica pequeña controlada, a unos 70 grados centígrados. Hiciste esa prueba?


----------



## SDnet (Ene 30, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Yo obtuve estabilidades bastante aceptables en osciladores, el detalle fue que todo el conjunto estaba en una cámara térmica pequeña controlada, a unos 70 grados centígrados. Hiciste esa prueba?



No, la verdad no he probado con ese método. En todo caso el oscilador sin modificar es bastante estable para lo que yo busco. Es al momento de modificar, para que module, cuando se corre cada cierto tiempo (alrededor de 1MHz). Además no he encontrado el data del varicap por lo que el diseño fue a ojos cerrados jaja. 

La cámara de que material es? La temperatura la subes eléctricamente supongo. Y creo que se debe realimentar el control con algún termómetro electrónico para mantener la estabilidad.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Todas tus deducciones son correctas. La cámara físicamente estaba hecha de placas de impreso virgen formando una caja (con tapa, en 4 esquinas estaban soldadas tuercas para que cierre).
El control era muy elemental, con un NTC, un transistor y una resistencia de potencia esencialmente.
El varicap, también debería estar en la cámara.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2011)

Podrias colocar mas detalles del artilugio?(Fotos, descripcion, datos, numeros )

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 4, 2011)

El regulador de temperatura era absolutamente elemental. Te ajunto el esquema.
Variando R6 podes ajustar el punto de trabajo. Es solo una fuente que entrega una tensión inversamente proporcional a la temperatura, o sea, cuando la temperatura sube, la tensión disminuye. Llega un punto en que se equilibra el circuito y la temperatura queda casi constante.
Las fotos te las debo, cuando termine de mudar mi yerta, las subo.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Al resistor le colocaste algun tipo de difusor (disipador) para distribuir el calor? O solo lo dejaste al aire para que el proceso fuera por conveccion?

El tiempo donde delta T =0 , cuanto es? 5min? 10min?

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 5, 2011)

La resistencia estaba al aire y calentaba como bien decís por convección. El tiempo va a depender del volúmen de la cámara, y como era muy pequeños se necesitaban unos 2 o 3 minutos aproximadamente.
Además como detalle usé condensadores pasantes tanto para la alimentación como para la salida (no tenía entrada porque estaba con un variable. El separador estaba también en la caja, pero con una placa separadora (o sea no le llegaba la "calefacción").


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Tenias alguna forma de cuantificar deltaF despues del uso de la camara controlada en temperatura? La bobina era al aire?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 5, 2011)

Las mediciones que hice en su momento, me daban una deriva de unos 15 Hz por hora. Ese oscilador lo usaba para recibir BLU.
Un detalle, dentro de los condensadores fijos de sintonía, la mayoría eran NP0, sin embargo, encontré que poniendo uno de muy baja capacidad (2.2 pF), era más estable.
No  obstante, vas a tener que hacer pruebas, de eso no te vas a salvar 
RF no es digital, hay infinidad de variables.
Y la bobina efectivamente era al aire, sin ningún tipo de núcleo.


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola amigos:

He visto el hilo y he pensado que quizas os sirva para el oscilador que comentais un diseño que hice hace años para algunos equipos de Test y que aun sigo haciendo por lo sencillo y el buen funcionamiento que siempre me ha proporcionado.
La precision es buena siempre que los componentes dentro de los cuadros rojos esten unidos termicamente pero sin contacto electrico, por ejemplo el encapsulado del cristal no se tiene que conectar a masa, es importante que no suceda.
La temperatura de funcionamiento esta entre los 60 y 70º, ahora no recuerdo con exactitud, el Q1  ZTX107 podeis sustituirlo por un equivalente.
Se puede implementar modulacion con algunos sencillos cambios.




Saludos

COSMOS


----------



## SDnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Compañero, me gustaría saber que función cumple J1, J2 y J3. Gracias y Saludos.



COSMOS2K dijo:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> He visto el hilo y he pensado que quizas os sirva para el oscilador que comentais un diseño que hice hace años para algunos equipos de Test y que aun sigo haciendo por lo sencillo y el buen funcionamiento que siempre me ha proporcionado.
> 
> ...


----------



## COSMOS2K (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola:

Todo el circuito esta alojado en una camara termica, a excepcion del potenciometro de ajuste fino de frecuencia, que se conecta a la camara atraves de las conexiones J1, J2, J3.

La parte de abajo del circuito es el controlador termico, la parte superior es el oscilador.

Saludos

COSMOS


----------

